# Japanese create a 25TB DVD Disc



## _JP_ (Jun 1, 2010)

Source here, here, here and here.



> A group of Japanese scientists announced that he could multiply a thousand times the storage capacity of a Blu-Ray simply applying a layer of metal to a special DVD. Blu-Ray seemed the ideal device to replace the old 4.7GB but the war between the discs has not yet expired.
> 
> At the market, this super DVD of 25 TB does not need new players.
> 
> ...



Pretty good, huh?

It seems blu-ray discs are going bye-bye anytime soon...

According to the scientists involved, no new additional hardware is needed as these DVDs will be fully compatible with all existing DVD readers (can't say anything about writers, though), file formats and media.

Just imagine cheap 25TB DVDs flying off the shelves...every possible data you can think off in one disk...

I can't wait!

Sony and Philips have to draw a plan B, or else they'll be off the market.



P.S.: I apologize to every Moderator if I didn't post this in the right section, but I didn't know where else to put it.


----------



## lemode (Jun 1, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Source here, here and here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great…I can’t even seem to pull old files off semi scratched dvd-r’s. I can’t imagine the nightmare of even trying to back anything up/recover anything off a 25 TB semi scratched disc...


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2010)

If you can get a 12X burner to run at full speed, it can burn 25GB in about 11 minutes.
That means this will take about 7.5 days to burn 25TB. DOH !

It's nice to see them continuing developing this media.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 1, 2010)

They come with such news every few months. Some new amazing technoligy, though none ever hit the market.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 1, 2010)

i have read this somewhere like 2 years ago. still no signs of going to the market. maybe they're still milking the BLu-ray, hell, blu-rays aren't even mature yet. Plus if 25 TB discs will be released, then HDDs would have to have something new too or it would kicked in its ass.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 1, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> They come with such news every few months. Some new amazing technoligy, though none ever hit the market.



True. It's sad to see that. Actually, big corporations buy the patents, promising the creator they'll develop it and bring it to market, but if it is too revolutionary (revolutionary being, that this technology could damage their current markets) they hold it off and it never sees the light of day again.



lyndonrakista said:


> i have read this somewhere like 2 years ago. still no signs of going to the market. maybe they're still milking the BLu-ray, hell, blu-rays aren't even mature yet. Plus if 25 TB discs will be released, then HDDs would have to have something new too or it would kicked in its ass.



Yeah, some time ago I also heard some individual electronics companies making high capacity pen derives that reached 320GB...or something like that...and I swear that I've never heard nothing from it again...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> i have read this somewhere like 2 years ago. still no signs of going to the market. maybe they're still milking the BLu-ray, hell, blu-rays aren't even mature yet. Plus if 25 TB discs will be released, then HDDs would have to have something new too or it would kicked in its ass.



i recall hearing about 15GB CD-R's many years ago as well. just because its possible, doesnt mean its cheap or reliable enough for use.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 1, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Yeah, some time ago I also heard some individual electronics companies making high capacity pen derives that reached 320GB...or something like that...and I swear that I've never heard nothing from it again...



Considering 256GB flash drives are readily available I'd say we've heard enough about that?


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 1, 2010)

Its pretty cool having 25TB's on a single disk, but seriously we don't need em now


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2010)

One problem: titianium is extremely expensive and that isn't about to change.  This technology could be the way forward for high density backups (replacing tapes).  For consumer products, not too likely.


Hell, it could already be in use in military applications (for governments that can afford the premium of titanium).


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 1, 2010)

Titanium is fairly expensive..however titanium oxide is cheap. The first source link points out titanium oxide is cheaper to manufacture than the germanium-antimony-tellurium used in current BlueRay discs. 

However I think Optical media as whole is on it's way out. Plus this would never replace hard drives as the access time on optical readers is very slow and latency very high. Also no mention if this will be a R/W meaning you can write to it several times. So I assume it's a 1x use.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 1, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Considering 256GB flash drives are readily available I'd say we've heard enough about that?



Exactly, Flash Drives, I was talking about Pen Drives...
Hell, I don't know how long ago was it...but I guess a year...
I remember that 32GB pen drives didn't exist then...that's why it astonished me.


----------



## Pembo210 (Jun 1, 2010)

Kreij said:


> If you can get a 12X burner to run at full speed, it can burn 25GB in about 11 minutes.
> That means this will take about 7.5 days to burn 25TB. DOH !




wow! good point.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Exactly, Flash Drives, I was talking about Pen Drives...
> Hell, I don't know how long ago was it...but I guess a year...
> I remember that 32GB pen drives didn't exist then...that's why it astonished me.



pen drive and flash drive is the same thing.








64GB is available retail just about everywhere, with limited edition 256GB around as well... no one wants em tho, on USB 2.0. its too slow at that size.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> pen drive and flash drive is the same thing.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100601/Capture749.jpg
> 
> ...



he said back then, as in several years ago, try 6


----------



## v12dock (Jun 2, 2010)

I really cant see this taking off


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> pen drive and flash drive is the same thing.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100601/Capture749.jpg
> 
> ...



Yes, they're all a bunch of memory chips...I just tough because ones was made portable (the pens) and thus small sized and the others were for regular PC storage...as in hard drives, there was a difference.
Yes, now 64GB is retailed everywhere, but not as much here...I see at best more 8GB pens than 16GB or bigger. I  guess it's a marketing issue. Or the plain fact it isn't worth it.



slyfox2151 said:


> he said back then, as in several years ago, try 6



Well, if it was that long ago a 256MB pen would still be expensive. No I don't think it was that long ago...


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 2, 2010)

I find all these optical mediums completely obsolete these days. They might be useful for maybe Playstation 4, but i haven't burned a DVD for ages. Let alone even less BluRay discs (none actually).
They are just too slow to burn, to slow to read, they scratch faster before you can blink. And units to read/write them are still mad expensive. We really need USB like medium that can carry such capacities of data, has a very fast bus and that would be it. Durable, small, with lots of space, fast and practical.


----------

